# Error due to different versions of ports tree



## fullblaststorm (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey there,
I'm admin at my little company(10 computers) which has a FreeBSD server acting as a gateway between Internet and LAN. The version of FreeBSD isn't the latest, 6.0-RELEASE. Few days ago I decided to set up traffic reporting on server. I've downloaded entire ports tree and tried to install sarg-2.2.5 which failed to install. Then I switched back to the old ports tree from 6.0-RELEASE and the old version installed just perfectly. 
So, could you tell if the problem is that the new ports tree cannot be used on an old version of FreeBSD? ( sarg isn't the only program which failed to install from new ports tree but installed from an old one )
Thanx.


----------



## Djn (Nov 30, 2008)

A more obvious possibility is that you can't use a new ports tree with old apps installed - you want to upgrade all the already installed ports (if there are any) before you try installing new ones.
Current ports are generally intended to work on older versions of FreeBSD.

Oh, btw: The quick way to download a new ports tree is "portsnap fetch extract", then you can keep it current with "portsnap fetch update".


----------



## cajunman4life (Nov 30, 2008)

Djn said:
			
		

> ...Oh, btw: The quick way to download a new ports tree is "portsnap fetch extract", then you can keep it current with "portsnap fetch update".



If I recall correctly, portsnap is not included in the 6.0 release (needs to be installed from ports).


----------



## ale (Nov 30, 2008)

If I'm not wrong, in 6.0, it is.
If you lag behind with updating ports, you should read /usr/ports/UPDATING for important changes.


----------



## Djn (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll admit I didn't consider it, but luckily ended up on the right side.
As the handbook says: "On FreeBSD 6.0 and more recent versions, Portsnap is contained in the FreeBSD base system. On older versions of FreeBSD, it can be installed using the ports-mgmt/portsnap port."


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahh, you're right, it was the 6.x series that introduced portsnap in the base system.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 1, 2008)

fullblaststorm said:
			
		

> I've downloaded entire ports tree and tried to install sarg-2.2.5 which failed to install.



The error message would be helpful. There's a number of reasons this can fail.


----------



## aliangshisb81743 (Dec 11, 2008)

*jordan shoes*

is jordan shoes good enough for play basketball?


----------

